# Jacks Plastic Welding durability/longevity...



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Take care of them off the river and they should last. Keep them inflated if possible. This will help avoid the pinholes (which I got from poor storage). In a way I would label their tubes best for experienced folks who already know how to care for equipment. Don't be lazy, even for a few months, with their tubes.

The only tear I have had was a 1k float down the Dolores in my JPW cutthroat. The material definitely seems thinner and more prone to puncturing. Learn to properly attach patches before you go onto any bony river. I didn't and have a dysfunctional patch now. Ugly and doesn't hold air as well.

I love the boat though. They are like rowing cadillacs. All my problems were user error.


----------



## upshitscreek (Oct 21, 2007)

restrac2000 said:


> Learn to properly attach patches before you go onto any bony river. I didn't and have a dysfunctional patch now. Ugly and doesn't hold air as well.


dude, get a heat gun and redo it proper under more controlled conditions. easy fix! those field repairs are often just like that tiny spare tire in a car in case of a flat. they get you home but should be replaced immediately. 

good luck.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

JPW tubes are bomber! The older one's had some issues, but mine are tough as nails. I have friends with tubes from 12 years ago, no double bottoms, and they still are in great shape even after dozens of piedra/upper a trips every year.

Keep them stored right and they'll last forever.

sn


----------

